# pensacola beach flats trout



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Fish started biting around 0700 and had my limit by 0730. All caught on gulp. Tried live pinfish as well with no success. The biggest was 22 inches. Lot of fun if you can get around the ladyfish.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

what kind of rig do you use for the gulp shrimp? and do you let it sit, pop it, drag it, or what? I bought some and I do all of the above with no luck. Operator error im sure


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

New penny gulp with a 1/8 oz red jig head. Jigging just fast enough to keep it out of the grass. Hope that helps.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That looks like a good dinner to me.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive been wrecking them on a 17mr mirrOdine lure, anything with charteruse. I catch about 50/50 ladys and specks, I had no Idea they ran together like that. Ive been finding shallow areas with grass where wind and tide are pushing bait in and Ive been killin um. Hub stacey by the little islands was hot yesterday, grassflats by Johnson's beach also hot lately.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a mess of trout.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

yea ahab that helps some. i use same jig head but I guess my jigging skills suck haha. do you jig on a carolina rig or free line with a swivel?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

I use power pro line so I use a line to line knot straight to a leader instead of a swivel


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

oh ok, I assumed line to line would mess up presentation. guess it doesn't matter if you're jigging. I will try it out and report any luck. thanks again


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

BVANWHY said:


> oh ok, I assumed line to line would mess up presentation. guess it doesn't matter if you're jigging. I will try it out and report any luck. thanks again


Try the Uni-Uni knot for joining line to leader. Works great!!
I also use the standard Uni knot for most of everything else.

Uni Knot





Uni Uni Knot


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Austin. I managed an undersize spec this AM but I think my jig dropping in his face just pissed him off enough to bite. How do you hook the shrimp? I ran it through nose and out of the top behind the head. Found it a lot easier to jig with my baitcaster too but got backlash every 4th or 5th cast...maybe because the jig is so light and I tried power casting like a dummy


----------

